# Uber removed fares on website worldwide



## HansBorge (Jun 14, 2016)

I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world. You can no longer see what base fee, price per minute or mile is. Nothing at all.

You can just get a Fare estimate based on your start and destination.

This means it getting difficult for people to find out how bad Uber treats drivers with extreme price dumping.


----------



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

HansBorge said:


> I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world. You can no longer see what base fee, price per minute or mile is. Nothing at all.
> 
> You can just get a Fare estimate based on your start and destination.
> 
> This means it getting difficult for people to find out how bad Uber treats drivers with extreme price dumping.


How did you find out about it ?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

HansBorge said:


> I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world. You can no longer see what base fee, price per minute or mile is. Nothing at all.
> 
> You can just get a Fare estimate based on your start and destination.
> 
> This means it getting difficult for people to find out how bad Uber treats drivers with extreme price dumping.


I can still see the fare breakdown here in PA


----------



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I can still see the fare breakdown here in PA


It seems that it is removed from Los Angeles site


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

HansBorge said:


> I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world. You can no longer see what base fee, price per minute or mile is. Nothing at all.
> 
> You can just get a Fare estimate based on your start and destination.
> 
> This means it getting difficult for people to find out how bad Uber treats drivers with extreme price dumping.


Click on "minimum fare"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if this is the beginning of "individual surge pricing".

Where Uber charges pax depending on how much they think they can charge.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Tuhes said:


> It seems that it is removed from Los Angeles site


Not


----------



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Not





Kalee said:


> Not


Please read the above :*I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world....*
The guy is talking about websites and you show image from application


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Tuhes said:


> Please read the above :*I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world....*
> The guy is talking about websites and you show image from application


Ohhhhh my gosh, he sure did. My bad
Thank you!


----------



## HansBorge (Jun 14, 2016)

Tuhes said:


> Please read the above :*I just discovered that Uber has removed all price info on the website all over the world....*
> The guy is talking about websites and you show image from application


Thanks, yes thats right it is only on website.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can put in a fare estimate, and then tap on the little "i" for the breakdown.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Weird they would remove it like that.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I realize it's a pipe dream, but I would hope that recent changes to decrease pricing transparency (e.g., hiding "surge" multipliers, removing fares from website), is a first step toward RAISING fares.

I'm smart enough to know that isn't going to happen, but it would be nice if it did.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

andaas said:


> I realize it's a pipe dream, but I would hope that recent changes to decrease pricing transparency (e.g., hiding "surge" multipliers, removing fares from website), is a first step toward RAISING fares.
> 
> I'm smart enough to know that isn't going to happen, but it would be nice if it did.


Uber may raise fares but that doesn't necessarily mean drivers will get a raise.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

I must be a silent partner, you know like ( keep my mouth shut and take what the other partner hands me)! Guber never lets us in on what is going on!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like they moved the fare listing.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

In Denver its on the denver uber page that's not easily found. Have to look for old emails to link to it and not found with google. 

I might suggest they are doing this since they are getting rid of the surge for more transparent prices when demand is high and making it more difficult for pax to find the base fare (and perhaps drivers too)


----------

